# Software > OpenWrt >  Πως βάζω καθετη πόλωση σε openwrt;

## herbalizer

Γεια χαρά. 

Τρέχω openwrt σε routerboard 433ah
Θέλω να ρωτήσω πώς δηλώνω κάθετη πόλωση στην κεραία ενός link;
Ή μήπως δεν δηλώνω κατι και απλά την βάζω ανάποδα και παίζει;

----------


## romias

> Γεια χαρά. 
> Ή μήπως δεν δηλώνω κατι και απλά την βάζω ανάποδα και παίζει;


 Ετσι

----------


## herbalizer

> Ετσι


Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση!

----------


## senius

> Γεια χαρά.
> Τρέχω openwrt σε routerboard 433ah
> Θέλω να ρωτήσω πώς δηλώνω κάθετη πόλωση στην κεραία ενός link;
> Ή μήπως δεν δηλώνω κατι και απλά την βάζω ανάποδα και παίζει;





> Ετσι





> Ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση!





> *Ωρε σεις παίδες με τι κώδικα μιλάτε, ώστε να τον προσαρμόσω στα link μου καθώς και σε γνωστούς κόμβους?*


Ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------

